# **** T A R A P O T O 2009 **** FUTURA METROPOLI AMAZONICA



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*no hay moderador?*

las fotos gigantes por favor bajarle o eliminar.

poner en imagenes de ciudades peruanas.









vista desde un hotel hacia el centro de la ciudad.










el rio mayo al sur a unos 8 km.










quebrada ahuashiyacu . 6 km al este.









foto recurdo del rio pucayacu a 9 km al este de la ciudad.










rio cumbaza el mas hermoso para bañarce. A 4 km al oeste.










san roque, distrito a 18 km noroeste de tarapoto.










Cordillera escalera…el limite norte de la ciudad.










laguna azul del sauce .. 40 km al este de la ciudad










calle centrica de tarapoto



















afluente del rio caynarachi creciendo.

Aeropuerto de tarapoto 



















malecon.









vista aerea de la laguna de sauce










puerto palmeras…hotel a 3 km al este de tarapoto










foto de recuerdo del hotel puerto palmeras.










vista parcial del distrito de morales, parte oeste de Tarapoto.










iglesia del distrito de morales, area urbana de tarapoto.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ :banana: :banana: :banana: Super!! Fayito que buen thread, mis felicitaciones, amo la naturaleza (te envidio :colgate kay:


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Definitivamente lo mejro de tarapoto esta en los alrededores, y parece ser que Morales tiene futuro, sin embargo el centro de tarapoto como en varias ciudades peruanas hay mucho por hacer


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesantes fotos, Tarapoto como ciudad ha mejorado bastante .... pero falta mucho por hacer


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

El centro de Tarapoto se ve demasiado caótico, pero me quedo con los alrededores.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaron las últimas fotos. El centro luce un poco desordenado, pero va mejorando.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La zona urbana no es bonita pero los alredeores... :drool:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*por fin ............*

ya lo pusieron en imagenes de ciudades peruanas.


ahora si pondre fotos de las nuevas zonas de tarapoto y lo mejor en lo poco que hay en nuevas construcciones y calles comerciales...................

saludos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Para colocar el thread en la lista de imágenes peruanas, debes pedírselo directamente a Pedro.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo en este Foro, soy de Tarapoto.
Estudio Arquitectura y Urbanismo en La Universidad Nacional de San Martin, y como habitante de esta hermosa ciudad, Aclaro que la ciudad de tarapoto esta Creciendo Enormemente, Gracias a la Carretera Interoceanica Norte, y a la Conección por el sur con Huanuco, tambien por el Comercio, pues La ciudad es la Capital Comercial de la Region San Martin y la mas populosa, Nuestra Ciudad Antes no contaba de la Facultad de Arquitectura y Urbanismo, por el mismo hecho de no tener profesionales Que tengan Conocimientos en Arquitectura y Planes Urbanos O PDU, POR ENDE AL CRECER lA CIUDAD RAPIDAMENTE LOS PROFECIONALES QUE EN ESE ENTONCES (1960 - 1970) ERAN SOLO INGENIEROS CIVILES,ESTOS AL NO CONOCER NADA DE URBANISMO PLANIFICARON MAL, Y LA CIUDAD COLAPSO. Las Calles Son muy reducidas y el sistema de trasporte colapso, Pero ahora Las Municipalidades estan tomando Conciencia y Ahora se Nota una ciudad mas ordenada y limpia, Pero Falta mucho por hacer.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Veo dos cajas foraneas, con ese crecimiento la Caja de Huancayo deberia ver ese espacio virgen.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Me gustan las palmeritas


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

*...Pronto...colocare*

:bananaronto..colocare..Fotografias de Nuevas Urbanizaciones, que se estan realizando en...Tarapoto Nuevos Sectores En crecimiento Y nuevos Edificios..XD.!....Proyectos que se estan Realizando y Proyectos a Realizarse... :banana:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Tarapoto, ciudad hermosa, cuantos años que no la veía, tengo lindos recuerdos de la laguna El Sauce y del Morro de Calzada, tengo que regresar !!!

saludos


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

cesium said:


> Tarapoto, ciudad hermosa, cuantos años que no la veía, tengo lindos recuerdos de la laguna El Sauce y del Morro de Calzada, tengo que regresar !!!
> 
> saludos


El sauce si pertenece a Tarapoto, no me digas que cruzaste en esa lanchitas el rio jeje.

Pero creo que Morro de Calzada es ya Moyobamba


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

rasogu said:


> El sauce si pertenece a Tarapoto, no me digas que cruzaste en esa lanchitas el rio jeje.
> 
> Pero creo que Morro de Calzada es ya Moyobamba


Creo que si, no me acuerdo si habian lanchitas, pero la laguna es bien bonita y de veras el Morro de Calzada es en Moyobamba, craso error el mio.

saludos


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

> pronto..colocare..Fotografias de Nuevas Urbanizaciones, que se estan realizando en...Tarapoto Nuevos Sectores En crecimiento Y nuevos Edificios..XD.!....Proyectos que se estan Realizando y Proyectos a Realizarse



por fin hay uno de la selva y en buena hora de tarapoto............

yo tambien sigo teniendo mucho q mostrar no solo de tarapoto. 

tengo fotos de muchos lugares de san martin, me falta tiempo o en todo caso decision de ponerlos............

LO MALO ES Q MIS FOTOS SE PLAGIAN DIARIOS DE TARAPOTO COMO EL DIARIO AHORA............

NO TENGO como enjuiciarlos.......:banana:


----------



## lordPOLLITO (Nov 6, 2009)

la ciudad este q QUIERE Y NO QUIERE, tiene potencial pero falta mas orden, asfalto, eliminar las mototaxis y q baje el comercio de ambulantes :cheers:

salu2


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo qeu Fayo debe actualizar este thread.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bello entorno, fea ciudad


----------



## joelAqp (Aug 29, 2009)

^^
Para nada Tarapoto tiene lo suyo, es una ciudad muy atractiva para el visitante, aunque esa foto no convence.:cheers:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## gurudeva (Mar 24, 2010)

El entorno de la ciudad es realmente precioso, me gusta su exhuberante vegetacion.

Pero si la ciudad se ve desastrosa, (sorry si fui muy sincero), muy desordenada, desde el momento que se ven tantos mototaxis ya no me gusta.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

tarapoto debe tener lugares simpaticos

bien e problema es la ciudad urbanidad

o el problema es el fotografo

las tomas no son buenas

a mejorar

pero trata de mostrar lo mejor de la ciudad


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

la ciudad no es desastroza, tiene zonas bonitas y en especial las nuevas vias perifericas que combinan la naturaleza con la modernidad.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

buenas pics ^^ la city tiene de todooo como cualkier city^^


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Me pareció muy desordenada.... pero bellos paisajes....


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

quisiera saber a donde ira el proximo thread de tarapoto 2011 q tengo preparado.....


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

fayo said:


> quisiera saber a donde ira el proximo thread de tarapoto 2011 q tengo preparado.....


Puedes hacerlo aca, o en el suboforo "Ciudades del Perú"


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Excelentes lugares y paisajes, claro a la ciudad le falto planificacion, pero a prepararse con el futuro Tarapoto, muy comercial y gente trabajadora, recuerdo haberla visitado par de veces, es muy especial, saludos y que siga el thread. :cheers:


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

ojala pongan mas fotos :3


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Tarapoto, como me gusta esta ciudad, tantos recuerdos, la gente muy amigable; en especial las tarapotinas.......espero regresar muy pronto ahora que hay vuelos Chiclayo - Tarapoto via Star Peru.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

francamente una ciudad con motocars le afea., pero en la selva y otros lugares del peru va a ser muy dificil q se deje de usar este vehiculo, pues se vende com pan caliente.... apesar q tambien se nota muchos autos y carros de lujo en esta ciudad....

pronto pondre fotos nuevas.


----------



## Billyr (Jun 10, 2011)

Bella Ciudad del oriente


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

bueno la verdad..............no es nada agradable las ciudades de la selva urbanisticamente no..........lo unico bueno es el paisaje.............XD


----------



## iamwill87 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fayo, nose si te acordaras de mi...  hijo de doña Sarita Villa.. bueno, estoy entusiasmado en ver las fotos del 2011.. se que la ciudad cambio mucho, pero por asunto de trabajo y estudio nomas me quedara apreciarla desde lejos atravez de fotos ...saludos hermano!!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

a los amigos del peru. vengan a tarapoto y les aseguro que van a querer radicar aca, tiene un alto nivel economico con respecto a otras ciudades intermedias del pais y sobre todo el potencial q hoy se nota... en todo aspecto.....PRONTO FOTOS....

willy espero q sigas biendo este thread y otros mas q hay en este foro....y cuando vienes al huayco...saludos.


----------

